# Vote for my sister!



## Randaddy

You've got my vote!


----------



## Brotorboat

"Utah! Get me two!"


----------



## LanceDog

Done


----------



## Andy H.

Laura,

It was really tempting to vote for "Carla" who appears to have such a lovely countenance as demonstrated by her self control to avoid outright snarling at the camera, but in the end I decided to stick with my river siblings and help your sister out. I hope she gets the boots!


----------



## wildh2onriver

Voted for Shae.


----------



## HJAIII

Talked me into it.


----------



## catboatkeith

I did it!


----------



## kazak4x4

Got my vote, go get em!


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks everyone, she's moved up to 9th already. gotta love Buzzards :grin:

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rwhyman

Done


----------



## yesimapirate

mattywp said:


> "Utah! Get me two!"


"You're sayin' the FBI's gonna pay me to learn to surf?"

I voted too.


----------



## lmaciag

Voted!


----------



## kazak4x4

Got you a couple of votes from my coworkers! Hope she gets it.


----------



## lhowemt

Awesome, thanks Alex. She's up to sixth, just has to stay in the top ten to get a pair of boots.


----------



## pinemnky13

Voted for the Gwood springs hometown girl!


----------



## ednaout

Good luck to your sis - that's a good pic she took of herself and the dogs!
Voted. check.


----------



## ecarlson972

Voted! Looks like she is up to 3rd.


----------



## lmyers

Done. Up to 60 votes.


----------



## Bryan

Done!


----------



## raymo

Sure.


----------



## didee99

Voted!


----------



## Moon

voted..


----------



## widewhale

#87


----------



## mish1100

Voted!


----------



## carvedog

yup. vote #90


----------



## Avatard

hate to be a debby downer but did she read the rules of the contest?



"The photo must include an image of you in your boots"


----------



## kazak4x4

Ouch, that's a big oops


----------



## lhowemt

It is pretty funny, few of the photos show shoes, let alone Timberlands. And what's with the guy in #1 right now. What about "girlfriend getaway" doesn't he understand!?!? I hope that their inclusion in the voting means they are OK with the rules. Thanks for voting!


----------



## carvedog

How do you know she is not in her boots?


----------



## Avatard

I may have convinced my wife she needs to enter and to post ONLY in her boots. She doesn't own timberland do you think anyone would notice??


----------



## lhowemt

The competition is getting tough! vote early, vote often.


----------



## catwoman

Cool sled dogs! Done.


----------



## jpbay

How many times can I vote? I voted twice and they seem to have counted.Good luck for your sister!


----------



## catboatkeith

Told me I couldn't vote again. I'll vote from office computer later.


----------



## lhowemt

OK friends, it's getting to be crunch time and she's falling behind. We've all voted early, now it's time to vote often!


----------



## Bayou

::voted::


----------



## malloypc

Voted for the second time - this one from Netanya, Israel.
Will try again later from Tel Aviv.


----------

